# Tool rest?



## woodtickgreg

This is an idea I have had in my head for some time now, tool rest. I have been making tools for turners for some time now but about a year ago I got this idea, everyone uses tools or makes them, what about that thing the tool sits on. Are we just stuck with what comes with the lathe? Do we pay big bucks for a quality accessory? Do we buy cheap Chinese stuff due to funds? I have come up with a solution or solutions. I work for a metal roll forming company, and I dumpster dive in the scrap bins all the time, my boss sells me the stuff for dirt cheap. So what I have been coming up with is nice thick curved solid bar that would be great for bowls, and in various radius's. I have been looking for solid round bar for the post, a few of the shops I visit have been on the lookout for solid round bar for me. I am a little uncertain of the diameter of the post and the height of the rest for all the different size lathes, maybe they would have to be custom made for each persons lathe? I have curved steel for the rest in many different sizes and radius's. Input from you all would be appreciated. Tool post diameter measurements with a digital caliper would be appreciated as well as a measurement from the top of the rest to the bottom of the post. This would give me some idea of the sizes needed. I am going to make a few for myself soon to see if I am on to something here. Everyone makes tools, but I don't see anyone making rest..........hmmmm.
So I guess what this thinking out loud session is all about is would you all be interested in something like this? I think I can produce them at a fair price for all. I think I can even make some custom straight sizes.
So what do you all think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I have a midi lathe that is in dire need of a 6" straight replacement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet

I have been looking for a couple tool rests which may sound odd. 1. I would like a 9" tool rest with 1/4- 3/8" stainless steel rod as the rest portion. It would need a support that would keep the rod from flexing and take a lot downward stress. This part sounds odd; the smaller and the stronger the the rod support the better. I find I don't like flat or beveled edges as much as I like round tool rest surfaces. 2. In the same tool rest, (but maybe I need another rest) I would like to have places to attach pivot points. Maybe small thick removable rod place behind the rest rod. I would want it for a 5/8" tool rest holder.


----------



## ironman123

Curved for bowls sound like a good choice. I have looked at some with "S" curve. One side 5" diameter and the other 8" diameter with toolpost in the middle. Guess I am odd but I would like one at 4" and 7" Diameters with a 5/8" post at 4" long. Has to have rounded top. Come up with something like that , let me know.

Ray


----------



## Salt4wa

Hi Greg,
I made a couple tool rests this summer for my lathe. One a straight 6" x 1" round bar with a 1" post welded in the center. The other is a flat iron, about 5/8" x 2" x 4" welded to a 1" post. It's welded near the end of the flat iron so I can reach into the bowl as I hollow it. I'll try to post pictures later.
If you make an S shaped one, I'd be interested. Or if you could just supply the S shape piece I could weld it to a 1" bar myself. Maybe I could trade some bowl turning blocks?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks for all the feed back guys. I think at first I will make flat bar rest that would be better suited to the carbide insert tools that I have been making and using. I do have a piece of 3/4" round bar that I am going to experiment with. I can see how round bar or rest with a hard rod welded to the top would be better for traditional tools and gouges. So I think I'll start with some flat stuff and work my way up after that. Seems like everything I make is due to my own needs for the stuff. I make all the carbide insert chisels because I want them for myself and then I sell some. Might be the same thing with these rest, but who knows what direction I will go in after the flat stuff. I took some pics today of some of the materials I have.
So this is 4 pieces that I thought I would experiment with for myself. 1 round bar.




Welding this bar to the post with the flat as pictured would be good for large flat bowls. I would think?



Welded like this and it would be better for more rounded bowls. Again just thinking out loud.



Here you can see I have various sizes of bar material. some would be good for mini lathes, and some for full size.



1/2" might be good for the mini's.



3/4" for big honkin full size mega bowls. I could put a chamfer on one edge to reduce the top width but still retain the strength so it doesn't flex when far away from the post?



3/4" x 1 1/4" would make a hellofa stout rest don't you think? Or would that be over kill? Dunno, just thinking out loud again.


You see the problem I have is I can't shut my mind off sometimes, I see a piece of metal and think to myself this could be a this or that, so I grab it and throw it in my scrap to buy box at work. So I thought I would share some of my brainstorms/bad ideas and see what you all think. I do appreciate every ones input. That's whats so cool about this place, sharing the knowledge with each other.


----------



## ironman123

Did the same thing when I worked for Central Texas Ironworks. Before work, lunch time and extended breaks were spent at the scrap tubs. Made a lot of good stuff and tools from it. Good luck on this endeavor Greg. 

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodLove

my jet 1236 has 1 inch post. I would be interested a curved tool rest that's mounted to the post like the second mock up pic, but the overhang to the left be a little less than what is shown....... how much? maybe trade some wood for it?


----------



## woodtickgreg

WoodLove said:


> my jet 1236 has 1 inch post. I would be interested a curved tool rest that's mounted to the post like the second mock up pic, but the overhang to the left be a little less than what is shown....... how much? maybe trade some wood for it?


In that second pic where the straight part is hanging off the post I was thinking of cutting it off close to the post and just leaving a little hanging over for the weld. That would make it primarily for rounder bowls. I was just kinda showing how it could look either way. I haven't worked out the details on pricing yet but like on all the tools I make I will keep the cost down and the quality up. If I can I will make custom rest for people also. I am going to finish up making carbide insert tools first before I make some of these rest, and I want to be a guinea pig for myself first. I will make a few for me and see how they work before offering any for sale. I would not want to sell any to anyone if they where crap!
And for you other guys that have mentioned your needs for other styles of rest here, keep watching for me to start producing them and remind me when the time comes. I will do my very best to accommodate you. Biggest detail I need to work out right now is how to bend the various curves in the short pieces of metal I have. Some have enough curve and some don't. But thank you all for the input and ideas, I appreciate it, keep em coming. Seems like it is a good idea?


----------



## Gdurfey

My grizzly takes a half inch post and I am going nuts finding a replacement!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> My grizzly takes a half inch post and I am going nuts finding a replacement!


I can do that too, just be patient with me while I wrap up some other projects. I have a metal turning lathe and can make any size shaft we need. But a 1/2", wow that is an odd one, most small lathes are at least 5/8". Are you just in need of a straight replacement rest?


----------



## DKMD

I've got several toolrests, and I definitely prefer the few I have with drill rod on the tops... I don't like to file cast iron rests, so the hardened tops are a must for me.

That material is considerably thicker than the stuff used for the rests I've got(Robust knockoffs)... I don't think that's a bad thing. My favorite rests are the Robust comfort rests... That little curve makes for a great place to rest my hand!

I might be interested in a flat top rest that could be extended into vase openings to reduce the overhang on my hollowing tools, but I'd have to think about the details of something like that a bit further.


----------



## ChrisN

Gdurfey said:


> My grizzly takes a half inch post and I am going nuts finding a replacement!



Not to steal Greg's business, but there's a guy over on IAP that makes, among other things, custom modular toolrests. I'm sure he would make a rest with a 1/2" post for you. I need a new toolrest for my Grizzly F0657 and I'll probably order from him. Here's his catalog: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f172/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories-92501/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

I was going to suggest a modular concept... that way you could accomodate different size posts.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> I've got several toolrests, and I definitely prefer the few I have with drill rod on the tops... I don't like to file cast iron rests, so the hardened tops are a must for me.
> 
> That material is considerably thicker than the stuff used for the rests I've got(Robust knockoffs)... I don't think that's a bad thing. My favorite rests are the Robust comfort rests... That little curve makes for a great place to rest my hand!
> 
> I might be interested in a flat top rest that could be extended into vase openings to reduce the overhang on my hollowing tools, but I'd have to think about the details of something like that a bit further.


David, take your time and work out the details, we can brainstorm together on what you would like. Flat or round rest? The flat style seem to work best with easy wood tool type tools like I make. I'm not sure about the hunter round style cupped carbide tools. Rest with drill rod on top I can see being a necessity for traditional tools where you need to ride a bevel.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Greg - It doesn't get any better than a good tool rest. Conversely it doesn't get any worse than a bad tool rest. If you come up with a great design than I hope you become rich and famous overnight! I think it is a big void for a lot of turners. I think your on to something.


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Greg - It doesn't get any better than a good tool rest. Conversely it doesn't get any worse than a bad tool rest. If you come up with a great design than I hope you become rich and famous overnight! I think it is a big void for a lot of turners. I think your on to something.


Ha Ha, funny Scott. I'm not trying to reinvent the wheel here, maybe just come up with some useful rest for myself, and fix up a few friends in need. A few customs would be cool to do. Their are so many variations of tools and rest that I don't think there could be any one perfect rest. What really got me thinking about this was a need for a better bowl rest for myself. And as usual if it is something I could use or need then others may need them as well. Thanks for your support and encouragement.


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> Ha Ha, funny Scott. I'm not trying to reinvent the wheel here, maybe just come up with some useful rest for myself, and fix up a few friends in need. A few customs would be cool to do. Their are so many variations of tools and rest that I don't think there could be any one perfect rest. What really got me thinking about this was a need for a better bowl rest for myself. And as usual if it is something I could use or need then others may need them as well. Thanks for your support and encouragement.


Conversation started...


----------



## WoodLove

woodtickgreg said:


> In that second pic where the straight part is hanging off the post I was thinking of cutting it off close to the post and just leaving a little hanging over for the weld. That would make it primarily for rounder bowls. I was just kinda showing how it could look either way. I haven't worked out the details on pricing yet but like on all the tools I make I will keep the cost down and the quality up. If I can I will make custom rest for people also. I am going to finish up making carbide insert tools first before I make some of these rest, and I want to be a guinea pig for myself first. I will make a few for me and see how they work before offering any for sale. I would not want to sell any to anyone if they where crap!
> And for you other guys that have mentioned your needs for other styles of rest here, keep watching for me to start producing them and remind me when the time comes. I will do my very best to accommodate you. Biggest detail I need to work out right now is how to bend the various curves in the short pieces of metal I have. Some have enough curve and some don't. But thank you all for the input and ideas, I appreciate it, keep em coming. Seems like it is a good idea?


I think the second tool rest would be good...... maybe make a small triangle "gusset" for additional support and you would have a really stout tool rest. .... Make me one and ill be the guinea pig....lolol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

I'm in for a curved tool rest! No, two! 1" post is pretty standard, but they vary. I've had 2 s-shaped tool rest (cast iron) and snapped them both, so I gave up on them. Those would be great. something like this, with a different radi on each end. 

 My midi has a 3/4 post I think, will have to check...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Barry, seems like a few here like the s shaped tool rest. I would think round bar would be best for the top bar. It could be made from some flat bar but then it might have some clearance issues when doing the inside portion of a bowl, out side I don't think it would matter.


----------



## Nobby40

Greg, You are definitely onto something. I've used 2 homemade tool rests for 20 plus yrs, they are still going strong with daily use. I had mine welded like you are doing but added a piece of round stock "hardened" along the top of the square stock. Mine are made from the same stock you are using. I had the tool rest holder custom made also, it's 1" steel stock, I like it because it doesn't slip and there's really no vibration. Looking forward to your project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

barry richardson said:


> I'm in for a curved tool rest! No, two! 1" post is pretty standard, but they vary. I've had 2 s-shaped tool rest (cast iron) and snapped them both, so I gave up on them. Those would be great. something like this, with a different radi on each end. View attachment 36766 My midi has a 3/4 post I think, will have to check...





woodtickgreg said:


> Barry, seems like a few here like the s shaped tool rest. I would think round bar would be best for the top bar. It could be made from some flat bar but then it might have some clearance issues when doing the inside portion of a bowl, out side I don't think it would matter.


 For a smaller size one, round stock would probably be best. For a big sized one though, at least IMO, I think the square stock would be more ridged which is more important than the limitations to me. I often work way out on the end of the rest going for the deep reach....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

I have a Steel City midi with a 5/8" post - but the normal tool rests don't work because the "stem" is too short. I'm in need of a 6", 9", and 12" straight rest for spindle turning. I only have the 6" that came with it and it's more difficult than it needs to be for those pepper mills and taller hollow forms.

From what I've measured I need a 5" stem. When you get around to doing something along this line please let me know so I can go remeasure the stem since that 5" note is from memory :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

I've been using a "J-shaped" toolrest for quite a while now -- it's enough curve to let me push it inside a bowl so I get better support when I'm working the bottom, but having the straight section makes it usable for truing the face and rim also. This one was made for me by a member of the turning club I go to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

kweinert said:


> I have a Steel City midi with a 5/8" post - but the normal tool rests don't work because the "stem" is too short. I'm in need of a 6", 9", and 12" straight rest for spindle turning. I only have the 6" that came with it and it's more difficult than it needs to be for those pepper mills and taller hollow forms.
> 
> From what I've measured I need a 5" stem. When you get around to doing something along this line please let me know so I can go remeasure the stem since that 5" note is from memory :)


I can definitely do that for you Ken.


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> I can definitely do that for you Ken.



Let me know how much and I'll go out and measure the stem again to be sure I've recalled the correct length.


----------



## Wildthings

kweinert said:


> I have a Steel City midi with a 5/8" post - but the normal tool rests don't work because the "stem" is too short. I'm in need of a 6", 9", and 12" straight rest for spindle turning. I only have the 6" that came with it and it's more difficult than it needs to be for those pepper mills and taller hollow forms.
> From what I've measured I need a 5" stem. When you get around to doing something along this line please let me know so I can go remeasure the stem since that 5" note is from memory :)


 


Wildthings said:


> I have a midi lathe that is in dire need of a 6" straight replacement!


Greg I'm also in need of a 6" straight replacement and could probly use a 9" also. Can you work it in and shoot me a quote. I'm thinking 5" stem also but will get the correct info before committing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

kweinert said:


> Let me know how much and I'll go out and measure the stem again to be sure I've recalled the correct length.


Take your time and put some thought into it, I need to know the measurement from the top of the rest to the bottom of the post, and the diameter of the post measured with a digital caliper if at all possible. I have some 1" round bar that I want to use for my post and they will not go into the banjo, I measured them and they are .001 to big, I think I can chuck them up in the lathe and sand them with emery cloth to get them to dimension. The only reason I bring this up is it would suck if I sent them to you and they did not fit. Ken I am still working on turning chisels, so it will be a bit before I start doing this, but I am going to do it. I was just kinda thinking out loud and testing the waters to see if there was a need for tool rest and shazam, there is.


----------



## duncsuss

woodtickgreg said:


> ... the diameter of the post measured with a digital caliper if at all possible. I have some 1" round bar that I want to use for my post and they will not go into the banjo ...



This happened to me. I asked for a 1" post and it wouldn't fit my Harbor Freight 12" x 33" lathe (which takes a 25mm tool post.) Irritatingly close, but it would not fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow! I never imagined there would be so much demand for these. I think I'll have to start with fixing some of you guys up with straight rest first while I am working out the details of the different curved rest. I hope you all can be patient with me like you have been for my turning chisels. I am rather humbled by all of this.


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow! I never imagined there would be so much demand for these. I think I'll have to start with fixing some of you guys up with straight rest first while I am working out the details of the different curved rest. I hope you all can be patient with me like you have been for my turning chisels. I am rather humbled by all of this.



I'm good with the straight rests for now as it's really what I'm missing to get the jobs done I would like. Of course it can be done with the shorter rest, just not nearly as convenient. I have no doubt that I'll be back for some curved ones at some point in time but the straight will do me for now. I'll get that measurement to you as soon as I get home from work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Heres a link to the type of thing I was talking about, Greg:

http://www.thingswestern.com/penetrator.html

It's not the fanciest example, but I think you can get some ideas from the photos. I'd have to think about the 'best' width for something like that, but it's an intriguing idea. I've never used one, so they may be terrible in use... If anybody has experience with something like this, please chime in.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> Heres a link to the type of thing I was talking about, Greg:
> 
> http://www.thingswestern.com/penetrator.html
> 
> It's not the fanciest example, but I think you can get some ideas from the photos. I'd have to think about the 'best' width for something like that, but it's an intriguing idea. I've never used one, so they may be terrible in use... If anybody has experience with something like this, please chime in.


David I have seen rest like these before, they are usually called box rest. Figure out what dimensions you would like, I can do that as well, easy peasy. we can communicate about the design and what you would like. This is going to be a fun adventure making these different styles of rest, a real learning curve as well.


----------



## duncsuss

DKMD said:


> Heres a link to the type of thing I was talking about, Greg:
> 
> http://www.thingswestern.com/penetrator.html
> 
> It's not the fanciest example, but I think you can get some ideas from the photos. I'd have to think about the 'best' width for something like that, but it's an intriguing idea. I've never used one, so they may be terrible in use... If anybody has experience with something like this, please chime in.



David,

I have something similar as part of the Woodcraft tool rest system (but it seems to have been discontinued, now I look on the website I can't find it). I don't often hollow, but the few times I have used this it's worked ok. Just have to remember to keep the scraper flat on the rest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

How wide is the one you've got, Duncan? And how long is the 'box' part?


----------



## duncsuss

DKMD said:


> How wide is the one you've got, Duncan? And how long is the 'box' part?


I'll measure it (and take a pic) when I get home tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss

Hi David, Greg -

Here's a snap of the Woodcraft rests that I have -- the tool post has a screw thread and can be attached to whichever of the rests I want to use.

The flat bar on the post is the one designed to support a scraper flat, I guess one could take a chance and try shear-scraping but I'm not going to.

It's 1/2" thick, 1" wide, and 4" long (but when you subtract the diameter of the post, you only get 3" clear to push beyond the rim of the piece you're turning.)

The other rests are the S rest for bowl work (different radius each end) -- I find the center post interferes when I'm working across the bottom of a bowl so I usually use my J-rest instead. The straight rest has a hardened rod across the top to resist dings, it's what I use most when I'm making 2-barrel pens on a mandrel, peppermills, etc. (I don't mind moving it, I prefer the stiffness over a longer rest that might flex.)

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Thanks, Duncan. I think 4 or 5 inches is about right for the length, but I was thinking more like 1.5" for the width... Having never used one, it's kind of hard to know what would be ideal. Seems like rounding off the sides a bit might be useful just to prevent having a corner catch in an opening, but I'll have to think about that as well. Lots to ponder...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Greg I'm also in need of a 6" straight replacement and could probly use a 9" also. Can you work it in and shoot me a quote. I'm thinking 5" stem also but will get the correct info before committing


The vertical post on mine reads .625 on a digital caliper. The total height from the bottom of the vertical to the top of the horizontal tool rest is 4.45". This is for a Penn State TurnCrafter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

DKMD said:


> Thanks, Duncan. I think 4 or 5 inches is about right for the length, but I was thinking more like 1.5" for the width... Having never used one, it's kind of hard to know what would be ideal. Seems like rounding off the sides a bit might be useful just to prevent having a corner catch in an opening, but I'll have to think about that as well. Lots to ponder...


I'd certainly think about rounding the corners on the bottom to improve clearance-- not sure about the top corners, I wouldn't want the tool to start rolling if it got too close to the edge.


----------



## woodtickgreg

duncsuss said:


> I'd certainly think about rounding the corners on the bottom to improve clearance-- not sure about the top corners, I wouldn't want the tool to start rolling if it got too close to the edge.


I would smooth all the edges. On a rest that wide I do not think smoothing the edges would really hamper it's performance.


----------



## kweinert

kweinert said:


> I'll get that measurement to you as soon as I get home from work.



Unfortunately someone has borrowed my digital caliper. The height measurement is 4.5". The diameter (whatever it is) is pretty standard. The other longer tool rests I had picked up for my Jet when I had it fit in the banjo, it's just that they are too short. 

I'll see if I can track down that set of calipers and get back to you on that part of the measurement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills

I like to mess around with making my own stuff also but lack the metal working equipment.
I can send you a pic of some steel I have planned on making some tool rest from. It was about $50 for a two foot section and then another $30 to have it cut (about $20 each for four 24" lengths). I had planned on a 15" rest and a 9" rest from one. From another a 12" rest for my daugter, a 4" rest, and a mega 8" contintental gouge (including the tang). It would still leave two 24" sections.
I can probably finish them up but I am not sure of my abilities with my stick welder. I can burn a hold through almost any thickness.  I don't know what you would charge but it is mainly cutting to length for the rest and post. The time consuming part would be forming the top of the post to match the curvature of the rest to weld. These would look similar to the Robust tool rest. Of course you can keep the extra two sections.

I also have some curved bowl rest my brother made for me and through a miscommunication they were made by the diameter not the radius. They are way too long and can be cut off with plenty left. I thought I could cut and re-bend by clamping to a maybe a 14" rim, then heat and use another clamp to keep bending it into shape.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike, some pics would help me to understand what you are trying to do. What kind of steel is it that they charged so much for to cut? Show me some pics of the curved bowl rest as they are and maybe a drawing of what you would like.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I am still stocking up on materials, I scored several feet of 1" hot rolled that might be good for post. I am looking for some 1/2" and 3/4" round cold rolled for some curved tops. Like I said I go to a lot of shops for my job and they sell me stuff way cheaper than the steel houses will. Drill rod?....hmmm......gotta source some drill rod......not to sure on the size yet...........


----------



## duncsuss

woodtickgreg said:


> Drill rod?....hmmm......gotta source some drill rod......not to sure on the size yet...........


The Woodcraft rest in the pic I posted earlier has 1/4" drill rod across the top.


----------



## Keith

I'd be interested in a couple of those too. My Rikon has a 5/8" post and I like the curved ones for the bowls. Heck. I'd take one unfinished and smooth it up where I needed it and paint the puppy myself. Let me know when you get them available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

duncsuss said:


> The Woodcraft rest in the pic I posted earlier has 1/4" drill rod across the top.


I know what it is, I'm just not sure what sizes I will need yet or where to get it at the best price. 1/4" is one size, seems a little small, i was just wondering if a little larger might be better. I am also curious as to how bendable this stuff is.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I am still a little surprised at the overall response to this post. Seems like I better get the chisels I want to make done so I can get busy on these. Looks like this will keep me busy for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

I have made all my straight tool rests from 5/8 round 1018 O1 steel. They work real good. That might be an option for you Greg on some of your rests.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ironman123 said:


> I have made all my straight tool rests from 5/8 round 1018 O1 steel. They work real good. That might be an option for you Greg on some of your rests.
> 
> Ray


Thanks for the tip. I am currently trying to source some various cold rolled steel and sizes for the tops of the rest. Some will be round, some flat with a drill rod welded to the top. There is a shop that I go to for work that does a ton of bending of solid round bar, there scrap dumpster is always full of stuff that I can use. I am just waiting until I go there to talk with the owner about purchasing his scrap, cash talks.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got a couple of sales flyers in the mail, seems like drill rod is not real expensive in the sizes I would be using, comes in 3' length's too. Still have not sourced all the materials I will be needing, working on it though. Some things take time, if I am patient and do some networking and can get the materials cheep then the savings can be passed on to others. I should be able to get it locally as well. The suburbs of Detroit where I live used to be a tool and manufacturing mecca, fab shops where everywhere as well, there's still some remnants of what was once a great tool and die industry. You know how we wood workers can go to a wood working store like wood craft and buy anything we need for our craft? The metal working industry is like that here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

I was thinking about your rest quest while I was in the shop today, and I played around with several of the rests that I use frequently. The Robust comfort rest style continues to be my favorite, and it seems like it's probably cut from some kind of pipe with 1/4" drill rod on top. I like the fact that I can rest my hand comfortably, but more importantly, I like that the rest is tilted toward the turning... It gives a little more clearance when working inside a bowl. I'd give some thought to tilting anything other than round stock that you use for the top of your rests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> I like that the rest is tilted toward the turning... It gives a little more clearance when working inside a bowl. I'd give some thought to tilting anything other than round stock that you use for the top of your rests.


I have been thinking about that as well David. I am not sure how they make those rest, but I don't think it is from pipe as it would distort badly when bending it. That is one style that I may not try to reproduce right away, maybe get a few others under my belt first. The thing I like about round bar and flat bar for bowl rest is they work equally as well inside or outside the turning. But nothing is engraved in stone at this point. The flat bar rest would work really well with the carbide insert tool crowd, and that crowd is growing daily as more and more people try them.
Now here is another thought. I am kinda guided by what kinds of materials I can find and purchase as scrap. If I have to pay full price for the materials I want or need to make a certain style then the cost of the rest would go way up and people probably would not buy them. I have to consider my consumables cost and time and still be able to make a few bucks. My goal has always been to produce as good and as high quality tool as I can for cheap for the buyer and be able to get new tools for myself and share with my friends for a lower cost than they can buy them. 
But I do really appreciate everyone's thoughts and input, keep it coming. I am not a know it all and I value everyone's opinion. Everyone else's needs may not be the same as mine and that's important to know as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

My robust style rests are knockoffs made by a friend in Wisconsin, so I don't know how it's done. I went and looked at the robust site, and their curved rests are different from their straight comfort rests... The curved rests don't appear to have the 'comfort' curve like the straight ones. There's a great profile shot of a comfort rest on the robust site, and it doesn't appear to be a perfect radius of curvature... Either they flatten a cut section of a pipe or they bend them up from sheet stock.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> My robust style rests are knockoffs made by a friend in Wisconsin, so I don't know how it's done. I went and looked at the robust site, and their curved rests are different from their straight comfort rests... The curved rests don't appear to have the 'comfort' curve like the straight ones. There's a great profile shot of a comfort rest on the robust site, and it doesn't appear to be a perfect radius of curvature... Either they flatten a cut section of a pipe or they bend them up from sheet stock.


I think they are bent up from flat stock for the straight rest, I might be able to do that with the help of a friend and his huge few hundred ton press, LOL. The curved ones are in deed built up from flat stock. Lets see what I come up with and how they work, they have to be stiff enough to not flex and cause chatter...............


----------

